
Tell HN: Stripe no longer returns stripe fee on a refund starting April 30th - codegeek
Hello,<p>We wanted to give you a heads up that we&#x27;re rolling out a change to how we handle refunds on Stripe: Starting Sunday, April 30th, we will no longer return Stripe fees when you refund a customer. All other pricing remains unchanged. 
Currently, when you refund a customer, we return all of the Stripe fees from the original charge. But, when we refund a charge on your behalf, we still incur costs from the various payment partners we work with. Until now, we&#x27;ve absorbed these fees. However, as we look toward growing and investing in new features in the future, we&#x27;ve decided to adjust how refund fees are handled to support this.
To put that into context, your business refunded 2 transactions in the last month. The cumulative Stripe fees we returned for those transactions were $4.
For more details on Stripe&#x27;s pricing, please visit our pricing page.<p>Best,<p>The Stripe team
======
codegeek
I just received this. This could be huge for businesses who issue a lot of
refunds.

